# Merrick Puppy Plate or Taste of the Wild



## goceltics34 (Aug 26, 2010)

Which food is better suited for a 13 week old pup?

Advantages and Weaknesses of each?

Thanks


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Izzy started out on the Puppy Plate but started getting diarrhea so I switched her to Artemis Puppy which also didn't agree with her then on to Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato which also didn't agree with her. The vet determined that there were too many ingredients in all of those foods, so now she is on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison which is a grain free Limited Ingredient Diet. Go with what your pup tolerates. Both are good foods.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I feed my foster puppies Puppy Plate. I like that it's a good quality food and they usually gobble it right down.

Edited to add that I would be concerned about the protein level in the TOTW and feeding it to a puppy. The fish formula is a bit lower, but the wetlands and high prairie have 32% protein in them. Merricks has 28%. But that's just my preference.


----------



## goceltics34 (Aug 26, 2010)

fostermom said:


> Edited to add that I would be concerned about the protein level in the TOTW and feeding it to a puppy. The fish formula is a bit lower, but the wetlands and high prairie have 32% protein in them. Merricks has 28%. But that's just my preference.


So are you saying that I want to keep the protein amounts lower for puppies?
Sorry if I sound uninformed. 

Thanks


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

goceltics34 said:


> So are you saying that I want to keep the protein amounts lower for puppies?
> Sorry if I sound uninformed.
> 
> Thanks


You don't want too high protein, it's not that you want LOW protein. That's why the TOTW should be fine. It's really not too high.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We feed our 12.5 week old puppy Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream (Salmon) formula with 25% protein. He is thriving on it, he gobbles it up, has firm stools, and it is a good quality food. The makers of TOTW do not use ethoxyquin as a preservative anymore so I am 100% comfortable buying it.


----------



## goceltics34 (Aug 26, 2010)

Just saw on petfooddirect.com that they have 30lb bags of Merrick dog food for $31.99 with no tax or shipping.

That's the lowest price that I have seen it.

I just might have to stock up.


----------

